# Big Tuna



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

I heard second hand today that someone from PCola landed a 250lb YF at the rigs yesterday. Anyone else heard anything about this? Makes me want to go top off the fuel and head south.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Hammertime (5/14/2009)*I heard second hand today that someone from PCola landed a 250lb YF at the rigs yesterday. Anyone else heard anything about this? Makes me want to go top off the fuel and head south.




If so, its the new GOM record.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

> *Xanadu (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Hammertime (5/14/2009)*I heard second hand today that someone from PCola landed a 250lb YF at the rigs yesterday. Anyone else heard anything about this? Makes me want to go top off the fuel and head south.
> ...


What is the GOM record? isn't it like 240??? that is one BIG tuna fish. wonder if it is true....


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

I am waiting on a picture will post as soon as I get it


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

heck of a fish. can't wait to see a picture


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *STICK MAN 22 (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (5/14/2009)*
> ...


<TABLE width="99%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#00ccff colSpan=4><CENTER>*Tuna, Yellowfin*
_Thunnus albacares_</CENTER></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=middle width="15%">Weight(Lbs.)</TD><TD align=middle width="35%">Angler's Name</TD><TD align=middle width="25%">Location Caught</TD><TD align=middle width="25%">Date Caught</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#99ffff><TD align=middle>240.19*</TD><TD align=middle>Anthony Taormina
</TD><TD align=middle>Midnight Lump</TD><TD align=middle>March 2005</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#99ffff><TD align=middle>235.00*</TD><TD align=middle>Tom W. Moughon
</TD><TD align=middle>Gulf of Mexico - Area of Midnight Lumps</TD><TD align=middle>March 15, 2004</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nonsense


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (5/14/2009)*nonsense


huh?


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

Nice fish i hope the report is true!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Still waiting on the pics.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

this report is bullshit. wishful thinking people.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Probably is, doesn't mean it cant happen in the future though.....


----------

